# odd catchs



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

i caught a red fox in a 160 conibear for the first time this past weekend.
i was also wondering what kind of weird catches you guys have gotten over the years


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

wheres the rats head at??


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Where you trappin' M*F.....the path to Noah's Ark??? 

Got a blonde coyote this season









Top dog is "average" around here as far as color









Smitty


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

I caught a redtail hawk in a rat trap, it was not a happy camper. I left it loose putting my coat over it and released the trap.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

caught a rat by the tail but the thing i still cant figure out how it happened was i caught a weasel in a 120 not once but twice in mink sets i couldnt believe it when i walked up on the set


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

i have caught 9 or 10 weasels in 120 in the last two years. i also caught 2 **** in one cage trap and 2 rats in the same trap.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i caught me again.
and some might call me a little odd 8)


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Edited


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

edited


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

they wernt my **** bout my uncle caught 5coon in a 48in long by 20by 20 in live trap four inside and one under the doorit was pretty funny i was there.


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

i just remembered that i also caught 2 greenheads within the last 3 years.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Forgot about a black **** I got a couple years ago


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I have caught two turtles in footholds set for mink, one hen pheasant in a 110 conibear she flew away after letting her head out. THen today I just snared a rooster pheasant. He too was able to be released. Man did that snare close fast.


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

last spring i caught 2 snapping turtles in beaver trails


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

My first year of trapping I was using chunks of beef scraps and caught a full grown bald eagle. It was in a thinned pine plantation with an overstory of limbs and pine needles. I still do not know how he found it. When I walked up it liked to scared me half to death.......It was at least waist high and just standing there with one foot in my #2 victor totally unharmed. Thanks to previously being a caretaker for injured birds of prey at a local nature center at the local state park I went to the pick-up and grabbed my leather gloves and grabbed it by the loose foot and used my feet to unspring the trap. I let go of it and it flew away as if nothing had ever happened. It did not struggle at all and we were both relieved it had a happy ending. That is one up close and personal experience I will never forget..........Awesome creatures!


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a weasel in a 220, he must have stopped to smell the roses. LOL, LOL

:lol:


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i caught a bird a little sparrow in a coyote trap


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

wow... heard of pan tension? are you trying to catch field mice?


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I caught an 8" creek chub in a 110 and a big snapping turlte in a 330, he was ok just a little upset!!! :lol:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Caught a mud puppy in a rat house once. Still have not figured that one out yet. Also caught two Muskrats in the same trap. One rat had his foot in between the jaws like it should be and the other had its foot caught between the lever of the trap and the outside of the the trap jaw. Nothing wrong with a two-fer.lol


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mink and a rat in the same trap set in a rat house just a dj 1 1/2 coilspring set for rats


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

caught a red yellowish **** this year.....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that black **** looks like you dumped it in a bucket of oil
very cool looking though


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I caught a quail in a #1 1/2. It was still alive, so I killed it and put it at a set and caught a bobcat!


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

did you tan that black ****???


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

arrows said:


> did you tan that black ****???


No, probably should have....but just sold it along with the rest of the ****.

Smitty


----------

